# Aqueon filter media alternatives



## rjwwrx (Sep 30, 2011)

I have an Aqueon 55/75 HOB filter that is working well, however I no longer want to use carbon because I am dosing weekly with Flourish and don't want all of my nutrients being pulled out. I can't afford a new filter right now so a new AquaClear is out of the question. 

I'm wondering if anyone has had success with using alternative filter media and floss in the aqueon filter, or any ideas anyone has? Maybe what you used or how you had it setup? To get by for the time being I opened up the floss and dumped out as much carbon as I could from my cartridge, but I'd rather not continue to pay for these expensive cartridges to just dump out the carbon. 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## guppy371 (Oct 14, 2011)

how about cutting open the filter cartridge and removing the carbon before use? Also consider that after about a week of being submersed in water the carbon is pretty much done and will no longer remove anything from the water.


----------



## rjwwrx (Sep 30, 2011)

yeah I cut open the cartridge to get the carbon out, and I figure I can continue to use the floss on the cartridge until it gets really bad. Just wondering if anyone had success using anything else. Don't want to keep buying these cartridges if there is something else that will work better.


----------



## guppy371 (Oct 14, 2011)

My LFS sells some different filter sheets that you can cut to size. They are also available in various thicknesses and textures. Something like that could be cut to fit and might save you soem money in the longrun. I just wash (in tank water of course) my filter cartridges and reuse them until they are worn out.

This is one of the reasons I really like my aquaclear filters is you can mix and match filter media to your needs.


----------



## rjwwrx (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm really regretting not swapping out the Aqueon filter for the aquaclear when I bought my setup, but oh well I can make this work. 

I'd like to find a way to get some more media in there too. There doesn't seem to be much surface area on the plastic "Bio Grid" that aqueon uses for bacteria. I'll just go to the LFS and pick up some stuff to try out what works best. Thanks for the ideas guppy371.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

The blue white filter material you cut down works great in the aqueon hob filters I believe its made by marineland, while I was running my two HOB filters this is what I used, the filter pad is what will hold the most bacteria so don't worry about the plastic thing not being enough just use it to hold the filter in place, if you want some extra filtration then throw in some ceramic rings in the chamber behind the filter pad, while not perfect it will work.


----------



## rjwwrx (Sep 30, 2011)

Zof, thanks for the idea. I'll have to check out that Marine Land filter pad. Hopefully petsmart carries it.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

My petsmart keeps it on the top of a shelf, so look up when you are there.


----------



## rjwwrx (Sep 30, 2011)

Will do, I'll report back with how it works out.


----------



## MinaMinaMina (Aug 28, 2011)

I've heard of people using 100% polyester batting/stuffing from a craft store, either fluffy or in sheets. It can be rubber banded to the plastic backing of a filter cartridge after your cut off the pre-made floss and remove the carbon. Its a really cheap option. I have not used this myself, but there is much information on dee interwebz you could look up. I'm planning to do this after the floss I'm using presently craps out. Be sure to report back on how your choice works out for ya! Good luck! 

Like so, sense of humor required:
Very simple and useless Marineland Penguin filter mods.


----------



## rjwwrx (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks Mina, I think I'll probably stick to the marineland pads just because I can't be bothered to go to a craft store :-D Also I'm hoping that the pad is a little tougher floss than the aqueon cartridges so I can reuse it for a longer time. Shouldn't be too cost intensive.


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 2, 2010)

MinaMinaMina said:


> I've heard of people using 100% polyester batting/stuffing from a craft store, either fluffy or in sheets. It can be rubber banded to the plastic backing of a filter cartridge after your cut off the pre-made floss and remove the carbon. Its a really cheap option. I have not used this myself, but there is much information on dee interwebz you could look up. I'm planning to do this after the floss I'm using presently craps out. Be sure to report back on how your choice works out for ya! Good luck!
> 
> Like so, sense of humor required:
> Very simple and useless Marineland Penguin filter mods.




I use this on my tanks! Works wonderfully and it costs maybe 7$ for a giant bag that will last you a lifetime(not joking).

I use it on my canister filter and hobs


----------

